# Warcraft Bücher, Auflistung



## Slayv (26. September 2008)

Guten Morgen

Ich spiele schon ne weile WC2, WC3 + TFT, so wie WoW. seit kurzem bin ich wieder an die bücher gekommen, da ich jetzt aber nirgends eine gute auflistung gefunden habe, hoffe ich doch sehr, dass die Community mir helfen kann. Ich liste hier alle WC und WoW buchbände auf, so denke ich mal, wenn was fehlt schreibt es bitte. (anzahl + reihenfolge)
Haben WC und WoW bücher einen zusammenhang? (hab nur die 6 WC bücher bis jetzt gelesen)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WC:
-Warcraft Band 1
Der Tag des Drachen

-Warcraft Band 2
Der Lord der Clans

-Warcraft Band 3
Der letzte Wächter

-Warcraft Band 4
Krieg der Ahnen 1 - Die Quelle der Ewigkeit

-Warcraft Band 5
Krieg der Ahnen 2 - Die Dämonenseele

-Warcraft Band 6
Krieg der Ahnen 3 - Das Erwachen
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WoW:
-World of Warcraft Band 1
Teufelskreis

-World of Warcraft Band 2
Der Aufstieg der Horde

-World of Warcraft Band 3
Im Strom der Dunkelheit

-World of Warcraft Band 4 (Oktober 2008)
Jenseits des Dunklen Portals

-World of Warcraft Band 5 (Januar 2009)
Die Nacht des Drachen
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn ich was vergessen habe, was zu Warcraft und / oder World of Warcraft gehört, schreibt es bitte.

MfG Slayv


----------



## Namir (26. September 2008)

Mein Kumpel hat mal alle gekauft, die er finden konnte und ich durfte die Buecher dann auch lesen (ist jetzt etwa ein halbes bis ein Jahr her). Das waren alle oben genannten Buecher ohne dem "Im Strom der Dunkelheit" (war bei dem einzigen Anbieter den er finden konnte zu teuer) und die folgenden Buecher hat er logischerweise auch nicht.

Der groesste Teil an Story findet man aber in den WCIII Hilfsbuechern, einfach alles in Kurzfassung ...
Natuerlich gibt's auch viel Story in den Warcraftspielen (WCIII und WoW kenn ich jetzt nur).

Aber Romane hast du meines Wissens alle genannt.


----------



## New-Member (26. September 2008)

Schöne aufzählung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (26. September 2008)

Find ich auch ist ne super Auflistung. 

Ich mag die Bücher und ich hab sie alle verschlungen (bis auf Teufelskreis, Aufstieg der Horde und Im Strom der Dunkelheit) 
Aber da gibt es doch ein paar Kritikpunkte. 

1. Rechtschreibfehler ohne Ende und 
2. Fehlende Seite und eine doppelte Seite. (ich hab die Taschenbuchausgaben aus Preisgründen)

Ok meine Wenigkeit konnte locker über die Rechtschreibfehler hinwegsehen aber die fehlende und die doppelte Seite hat mich schon geärgert. Ich weiss immer noch nicht was Mali und Ty am neu gepflanzten Baum auf dem Berg Hyal geredet haben!! 

Ich würde mich an dieser Stelle über Infos darüber freuen *g*

Trotzdem finde ich die Bücher toll und die fehlenden drei Bücher sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir nach Hause. 

Lg 
Trini


----------



## Madrake (26. September 2008)

du hast die Sunwell Triology vergessen, ok es es sind keine Bücher - aber gehören "eigentlich" auch dazu...
und noch paar andre Bücher...

hier mal komplette Liste... (searching by wowwiki) - Bücher sind alle englisch

Warcraft Archive - (beinhaltet 4 Bücher, Tag des Drachen, Lord des Clans, der letzte Wächter, von Blut und Ehre) -  	 ISBN 1416525823

Bücher einzeln:

WC Book 1 - Day of the Dragon -  	 ISBN 0671041525
WC Book 2 - Lord of the Clans -  	 ISBN 0743426908
WC Book 3 - The Last Guardian - ISBN 0671041517
WC Book 4 - Of Blood and Honor -  	 ISBN 0743418972


Sunwell Trilogy (Manga)- (beinhaltet 3 Bände) ISBN-10: 3865806384

einzeln:

SW Band 1 - Dragonhunt -  	 ISBN 1595327126
SW Band 2 - Shadows of Ice -  	 ISBN 1595327134
SW Band 3 - Ghostlands -  	 ISBN 1595327142


War of the Ancients: Archive (5 Bücher, Day of the Dragon, Book One - The Well of Eternity, Book Two - The Demon Soul, Book Three - The Sundering, Night of the Dragon) -  	 ISBN 1416552030

War of the Ancients - 3 Bücher (Brunnen, Dämonenseele, Erwachen) - ISBN-10: 3833214627

Einzelbücher:

WoA B1 - The Well of Eternity -  	 ISBN 0743471199
WoA B2 - The Demon Soul - ISBN 0743471202
WoA B3 - The Sundering -  	 ISBN 0743471210

World Of Warcraft Bücher

WoW B1 - Cycle of Hatred - ISBN 0743471369
WoW B2 - Rise of the Horde -  	 ISBN 0743471385
WoW B3 - Tides of Darkness -  	 ISBN 1416539905
WoW B4 - Beyond the Dark Portal -  	 ISBN 1-4165-5086-0
WoW B 5 - Night of the Dragon -  	 ISBN 0743471377 (Release 16.11.2008)


Novels

Arthas (novel) - ISBN 10: 	 1416550771  (Release 21. April 2009)
Stormrage (novel) - noch nichts weiter bekannt


Dragons Of Outland (Manga) (beinhaltet 3 Bücher) - ISBN 10: 	 ISBN 1427-81026-5 (Release Herbst 2009)



ok man kann sich nun drüber Streiten ob Mangas zu Büchern gehören oder nicht, desweiteren gibts noch die Reihe "Warcraft: Legends" - und diverse Comics sowie RP Regelbücher basierend auf D&D nur abgeändert für Warcraft





Dann hät ich noch eine Frage, wer weiß wo man das Buch "Of Blood and Honor - Chris Metzen - Jan. 2001" auf Deutsch oder auch auf Englisch einzeln sich kaufen kann...?


----------



## NieWiederBlizzard (26. September 2008)

Das ist von allen Fantasybuchreihen, die ich bisher gelesen habe (und ich habe jetzt bald alle gelesen), die qualitativ schlechteste.

Die deutsche Übersetzung ist in den meisten Büchern mehr als schlampig. Dazu kommt, dass es keine einheitliche Regelung gibt wie Eigennamen übersetzt werden sollen. Da wird konzeptlos nach Lust und Laune rumgeschmiert, sowohl im Spiel als auch in den Büchern. Von einer einheitlichen Welt kann hier keine Rede sein, vielmehr handelt es sich um zusammenhangslose Einzelgeschichten aus dem WarCraft Universum, die alle miteinander bestenfalls den Titel und die miese Qualität gemeinsam haben.

Finger weg!

Hier ein paar Empfehlungen für qualitativ bessere Buchreihen mit nicht ganz so lauen Storys: (Jeweils nur das erste Buch)

Joe Abercrombie
"Kriegsklingen"

Markus Heitz
"Die Zwerge", "Ulldart"

Dan Abnett, Mike Lee
"Darkblade"


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

NieWiederBlizzard schrieb:


> [blablabla] Finger weg! [...]


Ach Bullshit...

Das ist meines Erachtens ja wohl auch Geschmacksache. Und solche Leute wie Du... siehe alleine schon den Usernamen, können diesem Forum auch gerne fern bleiben.
Deine Buchempfehlungen in Ehren, aber nur, weil Du scheinbar eine persönliche Abneigung gegen WarCraft hast, brauchst Du hier nicht so einen Mist ablassen...


----------



## Trinithi (26. September 2008)

Gibs ihm Tiger! rarrr 

XD 

sry ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmels (26. September 2008)

must ja nicht die anderren mit deiner meinung nerfen


----------



## sp4rkl3z (26. September 2008)

schöne Auflistung!

Suche schon länger die Bücher und die einzelnen Geschichte...
Nur im Inet, beim Buchhändler des Vertrauens, kommt nur so ne unverständliche und Sinnlose Liste mit irgendwelchen Bücher in einer undefinierten Reihenfolge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (26. September 2008)

kann man nur empfehlen die Bücher!


----------



## DoubleJ (26. September 2008)

Frage an die Leute die schon die Bücher gelesen haben:

Mit welchem Buch sollte man Anfangen um die Story von Anfang (Ist glaub ich die Sache mit den Titanen) - bis zum Schluss (ka was das ist) chronologisch lesen zu können?

Und kommen in den Büchern auch die Geschichten zum Maelstrom / Smaragdgrünen Traum vor?

Danke euch im Voraus für eure Antworten

MFG
JJ


----------



## BleaKill (26. September 2008)

also bei den warcraft (ohne wow) büchern solltest du schon mit band 1 anfangen ^^

Tag des Drachen heisst das


----------



## DoubleJ (26. September 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> also bei den warcraft (ohne wow) büchern solltest du schon mit band 1 anfangen ^^
> 
> Tag des Drachen heisst das



Wollte damit Fragen ob es noch Bücher gibt die sich auf die "Grundgeschichte" mit den Titanen usw. beziehen gibt oder ob Man mit dem von Dir erwähnten Band 1 anfangen kann weil dort auch der Beginn der "Grundgeschichte" ist.


----------



## BleaKill (26. September 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Wollte damit Fragen ob es noch Bücher gibt die sich auf die "Grundgeschichte" mit den Titanen usw. beziehen gibt oder ob Man mit dem von Dir erwähnten Band 1 anfangen kann weil dort auch der Beginn der "Grundgeschichte" ist.




hmmm da müsste sich jemand anders noch zu äussern ob es davor noch was gibt vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. September 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> [...] Mit welchem Buch sollte man Anfangen um die Story von Anfang (Ist glaub ich die Sache mit den Titanen) - bis zum Schluss (ka was das ist) chronologisch lesen zu können?
> 
> Und kommen in den Büchern auch die Geschichten zum Maelstrom / Smaragdgrünen Traum vor?
> [...]


Wenn Du die Bücher in der Reihenfolge nach dem Veröffentlichungsdatum liest, sind sie NICHT chronologisch geordnet, aber ich finde es so eigentlich trotzdem besser. Aber gut, ich mag diese Art der Geschichtenerzählung. Ist vielleicht eine persönliche Geschmacksache.

Wenn Du es chronologisch lesen willst, musst Du mit dem Krieg der Ahnen beginnen. Dort wird auch der Smaragdgrüne Traum erklärt und die Entstehung des Maelstroms (und der Naga... naja, zumindest wird es angedeutet).



DoubleJ schrieb:


> Wollte damit Fragen ob es noch Bücher gibt die sich auf die "Grundgeschichte" mit den Titanen usw. beziehen gibt oder ob Man mit dem von Dir erwähnten Band 1 anfangen kann weil dort auch der Beginn der "Grundgeschichte" ist.


Soweit ich weis, gibt es keine detailierten Geschichtsbücher darüber. Das früheste was man (chronologisch gesehen) lesen kann ist eben der Krieg der Ahnen.
Ich würde sowieso empfehlen, bevor man mit den Büchern beginnt, die Geschichtszusammenfassung auf der WoW-Seite zu lesen. Dann versteht man eigentlich auch immer zu welcher Zeit ein bestimmter Roman sich abspielt.

Hier sieht man die Zeitlinie, wann welches Spiel oder welcher Roman in der Geschichte anzusiedeln ist. Ausserdem geht es hier gleich mit der erwähnten Geschichtszusammenfassung weiter:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/timeline.html


----------



## Focht (26. September 2008)

joa die bücher sind interresant und storytechnisch informativ


----------



## Madrake (26. September 2008)

also...

ich bevorzuge folgende Reihenfolge die Bücher zu lesen, aufgrund das diese einfach Nachzuvollziehen sind und zu verstehen für "Anfänger" der Warcraftgeschichte...


Warcraft Buch 2 - Der Lord der Clans
Warcraft Buch 3 - Der letzte Wächter
Warcraft Buch 1 - Der Tag des Drachen


Warcraft Buch 4 - Krieg der Ahnen 1
" - KdA 2
" KdA 3


Warcraft Buch (Prolog?) - Von Blut und Ehre - hab ich noch nicht gelesen und kann es nicht einordnen - genauso die WoW Romane


Aber mach eines NIE - die KdA Romane anfangen zu lesen ohne das du "Der Tag des Drachen gelesen hast" - du hast keinen Schimmer von dem was da am Anfang von KdA 1 passiert^^ - kann sein das du da nur noch "BAhnhof" verstehst^^ - die beiden Bücher bauen aufeinander auf.

also: Tag des Drachen -> KdA 1 -> KdA 2 -> KdA 3 -> WoW 5? (Nightmare irgendwas)

mfg Madrake


----------



## Trinithi (26. September 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Frage an die Leute die schon die Bücher gelesen haben:
> 
> Mit welchem Buch sollte man Anfangen um die Story von Anfang (Ist glaub ich die Sache mit den Titanen) - bis zum Schluss (ka was das ist) chronologisch lesen zu können?
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir erst mal empfehlen das hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/index.html zu lesen. 
Hab ich auch so gemacht. Kapitel 1 bis 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte eventuell etwas trocken sein aber dadurch bekommst mehr Hintergrundwissen und wenn es in den Büchern vor kommt, kannst du etwas damit anfgangen. 
Ich hab mit der Trilogie Krieg der Ahnen angefangen 

Liebe Grüsse
Und viel Spass beim Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trini


----------



## FallenAngel88 (26. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> also...
> 
> ich bevorzuge folgende Reihenfolge die Bücher zu lesen, aufgrund das diese einfach Nachzuvollziehen sind und zu verstehen für "Anfänger" der Warcraftgeschichte...
> 
> ...



so hab ichs auch gemacht und hab alles verstanden obwohl ich die story da noch nicht kannte


----------



## Slayv (27. September 2008)

danke für die schnellen und guten antworten

MfG Slayv


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. September 2008)

Klar haben die Nen Zusammenhang.. Es ist alles die Warcraft story die nach 10 .. oda 12? Bin net sicher wann der erste teil kahm.. Ne fast Tolkin Große Saga Beinhaltet (meinen viele ich gehe sogar noch weiter und behaupte man könnte aus der Warcraft Story 50% mehr in bücher bzw 1-2 Mehr in Filmmaterial rausholen.. und zwar in höherer Qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (28. Juli 2009)

Könnte noch jemand schreiben wie er die Bücher qualitativ findet? Also wie die Übersetzung gemacht ist, wieviele Seiten/wie lange man daran liest... Denn ich wollte sie mir eingentlich auch kaufen, aber sie kosten nunmal 10 Euro das Stück, und der Post von "NiewiederBlizzard" hat mich schon etwas verunsichert...
Edit: Woah, bin ja ein richtiger Totengräber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juli 2009)

Nix gefunden? Ja ist mein Fred gelöscht worden? Bei dem hatte ich mir mal ein wenig Mühe gegeben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juli 2009)

Hab den Link mal herausgesucht.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...doweye&st=0

Mein oller Fred. Hab es nochmal durchgelesen. Genau mein Stil. Man ich war
vom Elektrosmog völlig High^^ Lan mit Kumpels eben XD

Schade darum dass die neuesten Bücher allesamt literarischer Schrott sind.

Bücher wie "Im Strom der Dunkelheit", "Die Nacht des Drachen" sind schon so 
schlecht dass ich mir anmaße dass ich (wie auch einige andere auf buffed.de)
dazu in der Lage wäre das besser zu machen...

MfG, Rikkard (So nenn ich mich in letzter Zeit. War ja lang nimmer auf Buffed.de)


----------



## Freyen (28. Juli 2009)

Da ja Comics bekanntlich auch Bücher sind, hier mal die Auflistung der momentan Erhältlichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

1)
Warcraft - The Sunwell Trilogy
--> Drachenjagt
--> Eisige Schatten
--> Geisterland

2)
Warcraft - Legends
--> Band 1-4

3)
World of Warcraft - Ashbringer (Sammelband)

4)
World of Warcraft
--> Comichefte 1-8
davon sind 1-4 1/2 als Sammelband zusammengefasst

Grüße,
Freyen


----------



## Celdur (13. November 2009)

neu hinzugekommen:

World of Warcraft: Arthas - Aufstieg des Lichkönigs


----------



## Oberon86 (13. November 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt alle teile gelesen und muss sagen sie sind wirklich gut ... 
gerade lese ich das neuste also arthas wo ich jetzt bei etwa seite 100 bin und ich finde es jetzt schon super ..

mfg Oberon


----------

